# SIRIUS XM Radio Decks the Halls With Five Channels of Commercial-Free Holiday Music



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Holly and Holiday Traditions start on Nov 16.

Country Christmas, Holiday Pops and Radio Hanukkah start on Dec 7.

SIRIUS XM Radio Decks the Halls With Five Channels of Commercial-Free Holiday Music


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## woodyrr (Aug 30, 2009)

That's interesting. The press release says that "Traditions" is going to be on XM 4 and Sirius 4, which is one of the existing "Decades" channels. I wonder why they didn't go with an unused channel this year as they have in the past?  If I were a subscriber that regularly listened to the 40s on 4, I'd not be a subscriber for very much longer.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I love the 40's on 4 but it won't kill me to hear "Traditions" for a few weeks.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm guessing existing channels are being used to get holiday formats to alternative distribution systems (D*, E*, iPhone, Blackberry) that are more-or-less hard-locked into a certain basket of SXM channels.

Darned shame, though, they couldn't sacrifice one of the comedy channels to return Special XMas, at least to the sats and online.


----------



## djpaul69361 (Sep 21, 2004)

Good to see Sirius is returning to more Holiday formats. If I recall correctly, wasn't it last year when they didn't offer much for Christmas music?

It would make sense that they offer a Traditions format on 4. Sirius 4 has a lot of standards, so it makes sense that the Christmas standards (Bing, Nat King Cole, Ray Coniff, etc) would be there.

I'm just happy to see that the Country Christmas channel is coming back!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Good news! Thanks for posting the heads up!


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Glad they are adding Country Christmas and are actually pre-empting a country channel and not another format channel since country has plenty of stations already for Country Christmas. I generally don't like Country music but do like Country Christmas music.

Also never really liked the Special Xmas. They would play too much weird stuff I did not like South Park and Dennis Leary which I both really hate.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

woodyrr said:


> That's interesting. The press release says that "Traditions" is going to be on XM 4 and Sirius 4, which is one of the existing "Decades" channels. I wonder why they didn't go with an unused channel this year as they have in the past?  If I were a subscriber that regularly listened to the 40s on 4, I'd not be a subscriber for very much longer.


I love 40's on 4 on Dish so I'll miss it for a month. Dish also has Musak & they have SWING KINGS.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

:barf:

I'm already tired of Christmas. Not the Jesus part, but everything else.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Wife is gonna love this. She just got a used car with XM built-in. Someone must have prepaid it because it has been working now for almost a month and I haven't done the 3 month free trial yet.
Woohoo


----------



## LMckin (Jan 5, 2006)

It look like the XM/Sirirus online player haven`t been update to the Holly on channel 23 on xm online and channel 3 on Sirus.

on the online Player it is channel 39


----------



## Hardin Thicke (Jun 18, 2008)

The Holly online channel is in the Pop music section all the way at the bottom of the GUI on channel 810


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I love 40's on 4 on Dish so I'll miss it for a month. Dish also has Musak & they have SWING KINGS.


40's on 4 is boring


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jersey Girl said:


> 40's on 4 is boring


Huh?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

djpaul69361 said:


> Good to see Sirius is returning to more Holiday formats. If I recall correctly, wasn't it last year when they didn't offer much for Christmas music?


If I remember correctly, they had 5 Christmas Music Channels last year.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Since working at Kmart 30 years ago (in school), I've sworn off Christmas music. That muzak stuff was like fingernails on a chalkboard!


----------

